# where can I get pre-filter sponges for my eheim intake



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

I recommend the Eheim prefilter.
Here is a glowing review of it.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/66555-eheim-prefilter.html


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

As Bob stated, the eheim prefilter is awesome. I love it.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

wow they are about $30 shipped....i got my eheim 2215 used for $60
gotta start shopping for used one...thanks guys


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

$30 for a pre filter? You have to be kididng me.

I have been using the Filter Max III pre filters for years on various filters and I have no complaints with them (I mean ... it is a sponge afterall). They come with several different mounting components to fit various inlet sizes as well, so you aren't locked into just using it with one particular filter. At $30 I would guess the Eheim unit does as well, but I can't say from experience. You can find the Filtermax III at a local Jack's Aquarium if you have one, or for about $10 online.

http://tinyurl.com/49vxz6

Dave


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

If your pet store sells replacement sponges for Fluval internal filters (like the Fluval 3), those make great intake sponges as well. One replacement package has enough sponge in it to last you for years and years as well. I have only used the Fluval 3 sponge, which is about the perfect size for most filters.

Dave


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

sea-horsea said:


> wow they are about $30 shipped....i got my eheim 2215 used for $60
> gotta start shopping for used one...thanks guys


This is a little more reasonable 
http://www.petsolutions.com/default.aspx?ItemId=20640045&EID=20640045&SID=FROOGLE


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I use the sponge for a Penguin 660R powerhead over the filter intake in my dwarf cichlid fry tanks. It's tall enough that you can cut it in half to make two prefilters out of it. It can be pushed down as close to the substrate as you wish. You can also plug up the hole on the bottom to keep things out of it. When it gets dirty, just wash it out in aquarium water by squeezing it several times. It will last for many years. Mine are over 4 years old and they still work like new.

The sponge is $2.99 at Pet Smart. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752379

It's $3.49 at the Drs. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=6478
CF-321144 Sponge $3.49

The 660R's dimensions are:
- 6" long
- 2 1/4" in diameter
- 1/2" diameter hole in center


----------



## BigB (Oct 14, 2005)

i just use a replacement sponge for the aquaclear power filter. ac 50 use the intake as a guide and cut a sligthly smaller hole then the intake size and slide it on. cost like 1.30roud:


----------



## Rev2eight (Jan 11, 2008)

old Aquaclear sponge with hole cut in the middle works for me. Cost = $0 :icon_bigg


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I think there's a similar thread elsewhere, but just in case you can't find it, I use this on my Eheim...










Only one side has a hole. It looks just like this on the intake...










I use a Mag 5 pump, which came with the pre-filter sponges. I don't use the sponge on the pump so I figured I would try it on my Eheim intakes, which fit like a glove. I bought more to use on the Eheim Installation kits intakes. I also bought extras to swap out during cleaning/drying out of the sponges.

I bought them from MarineDepot.com.


----------

